# New LGD Puppy Pics!



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 1, 2014)

More pics of our new Anatolian mix puppies.  Bonnie and Clyde have stolen our hearts!  


 

 .
Clyde is very calm and laid back, and has done well making friends with the goats.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 1, 2014)

Bonnie is more outgoing, but also more prone to get into trouble.  
 

They're both adorable when they're sleeping!
  

With Miller in charge, I think we're on our way to a great LGD team!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 1, 2014)

They are beautiful animals


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 1, 2014)

What is the cross?

They are sweet!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 1, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 1, 2014)

Honestly, we're not sure of the cross.  Mom was supposedly full Anatolian, though she didn't look quite like the breed standard, and Dad was mostly Anatolian with what the owners think was a bit of Pyr and a little bit of who-knows-what.  I know some people would consider that a risk, but after observing the pups and seeing the parents in action, we decided to take the risk.  The parents are superb guardians, and the pups had been born and raised around goats, cattle, pigs and chickens without any issues.  

They're doing great with our goats already, and they are also doing well with the chicken and guinea fowl.  However, Bonnie is energetic and curious enough I'm prepared to do some training if/when she gets to the chasing phase.  Clyde may need that kind of training too, but right now he ignores the birds and prefers the company of the goats, the other dogs, and us. 

We're currently working on the basics.  They're starting to come to their names, lol, and Bonnie is learning "down" much faster than Clyde. She's learning if she wants to be petted, she has to have all four paws on the ground.  Clyde is always happy to see us, but he rarely jumps up.  They have very distinct personalities, but when they're trained, I think those differences will complement each other.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 1, 2014)

Sounds good!
There is a chance that there may have been more than one sire to the litter too. 

I love the names! We had a pair of D'uccles named Bonnie and Clyde!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jan 3, 2014)

Love the color on the dark one! I always wanted a non-white lgd. But I will take white for good dog. Good dog I have! White as the day is long!


----------



## meme (Jan 13, 2014)

They are adorable! Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## Jake (Jan 28, 2014)

You are off to a great start with them, have fun with two males there when she starts coming into heats.

I love the Anatolians, so far havent found any. But hoping. May have to go with a Pyr.


----------

